# Smartie Pants Diapers going out of business.



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Bryana has decided to close her store for personal reasons. She is a wonderful WAHMama and it has been wonderful doing business with her for the past couple of years. I'm very sorry to see her go.









She is selling everything at 20% off and has a ton of stuff instock so go over there and stock up on some goodies. In true hyena fashion, I'm posting this after I ordered all of my stuff. :LOL

http://www.smartiepantsdiapers.com/


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm always sad to see a WAHM biz close its doors.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Me too.


----------



## Pokey (Dec 29, 2002)

Well, I helped her move some stock by buying a ton of FBs.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

That's too bad!


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

Wow...that is so sad! Thanks for the heads up though! If there is anything left after the 15th I am so there!


----------



## didelphus (May 25, 2003)

Too bad! I needed absolutely nothing so I went to look and spent a fortune anyway!


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

Bummer.


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks for the notice. Sorry for the WAHM, but I'm happy to help move her stock on out for her.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

That is too bad. She is only a couple of hours from me so shipping was always super quick. I had planned on ordering more SMJAE wool liners from her anyway. I didn't know that my wool liners shouldn't go in the dryer.








So now I have much smaller liners.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
I didn't know that my wool liners shouldn't go in the dryer.








So now I have much smaller liners.

Me too! I had to order a couple of new ones myself. I didn't know they were from SMJAE!







That's were my first one came from too.


----------



## Morwenna (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks for posting this! I was just looking at her site the other evening...thinking about getting some kissaluvs 0s....I did! Thanks


----------



## Devine (May 3, 2004)

That makes me sad, too, but considering that I am building a stash from zero, it was great to get such a nice discount. Too bad I have already bought a lot of stuff since deciding to switch to cloth on Monday. Well I still managed to find some things to buy =)


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I bought a min-shower and a bummis tote that I have been wanting forever.


----------



## Spicey Momma (Jul 24, 2003)

That is really sad, Bryanna is one of the sweetest WAHMs out there.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

she was the first person I ever made a diaper purchase from...memories, like the corner of my mind....so, to commemorate that event I just spent a small fortune there. well, not really. But I had been saying I needed to get some more joeybunz since my pocket collection is growing, and this was the perfect reason...I also got a couple of wool liners and a diaper pail...would've gotten a mini shower too if there was any left.


----------



## MMMClan (Jul 18, 2003)

Bryana, I wish you all the best!

Michelle


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

I bought my stash.

1 Kissaluv Lemon
1 Super doubler lemon
wool liner
lotion spray
lotion tubes
Bummis pant cover

Sorry to she her go.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm sorry Bryanna! I hope that things are okay with you and I wish you luck!


----------



## susanjp (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm so sad. When I first started CDing, Bryana answered all my questions wonderfully, and there were a LOT of questions! All my diapering purchases were made there. I'm off to shop.....


----------



## mamaluvs3girls (Oct 22, 2002)

I want to thank all of you for your love and support you have given me over the last 1-1/2 years. Everything here is fine. I was getting to a point that I was becoming obsessed with this business. Spending every minute I could on the computer. I fell asleep to diapers and woke up to diapers. Not only is it not healthy but I was defeating the reason why I became a SAHM to begin with. I encountered a little hump in this journey that brought forth the decision to close. It seemed to all fall in place as my dd is potty training and it feels as if my diapering days are over.







It's all ok. I am happy with my decision. No regrets here.









Again, I want to thank all of you for your support, especially over the last few days. It has been CRAZY here! I have NEVER had so many orders to pack and ship. We have run in to a few problems with stock. I attribute it to all of you hyenas. You know who you are. :LOL I have had reports of stuff being stolen out of carts and such. :LOL Other than that, we are truckin' along.

Sorry if this appears spammy. It's not my intention. I really wanted to come forth and say thanks! (Trish, you can remove this if you have to)


----------



## JCEmommy (Mar 22, 2004)

I am sorry to hear this and I bought my stash yesterday morning.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

That sucks! But her 20% discounted stuff was just in time for my IDSO a wet bag. I got a large bummis!

I would really like to get more stuff but I am so out of control right now I have to hold myself back!


----------

